# [Solved] Compilar paquetes sin volver a descargar fuentes

## Fitap

Estoy necesitando compilar un paquete sin que se descarguen las fuentes, ya que el paquete lleva una modificacion en su codigo que el autor todavia no desarrollo el patch.

Precisamente estoy hablando del paquete minidlna, es un software que carece de soporte DSD, y he encontrado por la red en el sourceforge del proyecto que hay que cambiar algunas lineas de codigo en algunos archivos .c

La idea es modificar el tar.gz del distfiles y volverlo a comprimir, y a partir de alli volver a compilar solamente.

Saludos.Last edited by Fitap on Mon May 08, 2017 6:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> Estoy necesitando compilar un paquete sin que se descarguen las fuentes, ya que el paquete lleva una modificacion en su codigo que el autor todavia no desarrollo el patch.
> 
> Precisamente estoy hablando del paquete minidlna, es un software que carece de soporte DSD, y he encontrado por la red en el sourceforge del proyecto que hay que cambiar algunas lineas de codigo en algunos archivos .c
> 
> La idea es modificar el tar.gz del distfiles y volverlo a comprimir, y a partir de alli volver a compilar solamente.
> ...

 

hace un parche, o los que sean, y hacete un ebuild, usas las mismas fuentes y listo...

----------

## Fitap

Gracias pelelademadera por responder.

Voy a tener que ver como se hace, nunca hice un parche.

Tengo que hacer esto: https://sourceforge.net/p/minidlna/discussion/879956/thread/816fde51/

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Custom_repository

Ya que has de crear como un nuevo ebuild, mejor que lo hagas en un local overlay.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> Gracias pelelademadera por responder.
> 
> Voy a tener que ver como se hace, nunca hice un parche.
> 
> Tengo que hacer esto: https://sourceforge.net/p/minidlna/discussion/879956/thread/816fde51/
> ...

 

hace un diff entre los ficheros originales y los que modificaste, luego copia el ebuild original y a lo que trae, agregale los parches en epatch.

----------

## Fitap

Gracias cameta y pelelademadera.

----------

